# Netzteil LC Power LC6550 Netzteil 550W V1.3 schwarz noch ausreichend?



## Diablokg (13. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich möchte gerne meinen PC so nach und nach aufrüsten.

Zur Zeit ist er bestückt mit einer Gigabyte Nvidia 560ti, einem Phenom x4 940 Prozessor und einem AM2+ Mainboard von Gigabyte.

Daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob mein Netzteil noch ausreicht, um diesen ggf. aufzurüsten. Kaufen würde ich mir eine Nvidia 770 Gtx und einen xeon Prozessor mit einem H87 Mainboard.

Könnt Ihr mir hier Hinweise geben?

Danke.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. November 2013)

Generell gesehen von der reinen Leistung braucht kein System mit Singlekarte ein NT über 500W. Wenn du ein S. 1150 einsetzen willst wirst du schwerlich über 400W kommen eher ca 380W im Worst Case ( Normalbetrieb ca um die 300W ). Nur das NT ist grottig und als 1.3 auch Asbach, ich würde es daher wirklich ersetzen wenn einem die neue Hardware was bedeutet


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. November 2013)

> Nur das NT ist grottig und als 1.3 auch Asbach, ich würde es daher wirklich ersetzen wenn einem die neue Hardware was bedeutet


Recht hat er...: Finger weg vom LC Power!


----------



## Diablokg (13. November 2013)

Ok danke, für eure Hinweise.

Welches würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2013)

Je nach Budget kannst du das BeQuiet Pure Power L8 oder Straight Power E9 nehmen.


----------



## Diablokg (13. November 2013)

Und wieviel Watt wären ausreichend? 

Sorry für die vielen Fragen


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2013)

Wenn Du deinem PC was gutes tun möchtest das https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-31-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html oder das https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html .

Reichen würde auch das https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-400w-atx-2-31-e9-400w-bn190-a677342.html


----------



## ich111 (13. November 2013)

Ja, die E9 ohne Kabelmanagment sind eine gute Wahl, wenn dein Gehäuse Kabelmanagment bietet. Dank der sehr guten 5 Jahre Garantie bist du da sehr sicher

Wenns auf jeden Cent ankommt: https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-cm-430w-atx-2-31-l8-cm-430w-bn180-a679523.html


----------



## Diablokg (13. November 2013)

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Benötige ich da wirklich nicht mehr Watt? Da bei der GTX770 die Systemleistung min. 600W betragen soll?


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2013)

Das sind die Angaben der Hersteller, damit auch noch ein NO-NAME Netzteil halbwegs die erforderliche Leistung liefert.


----------



## Diablokg (13. November 2013)

Aso ok. Danke.

Na da soll sich ein Laie noch auskennen.


----------



## Diablokg (13. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte ich dieses nehmen? Ist vermutlich gerade im Angebot.

be quiet! BQT E9 Straight Power PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Oder ist dieses zu overpowert?


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2013)

Wenn Du bereit bist das auszugeben würde ich eher zu diesem hier tendieren, 700W sind für ein System mit nur 1 Grafikkarte zu viel.

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Diablokg (13. November 2013)

Aber das 700W kostet ja nur ca 10€ mehr? Wär das dann nicht sinnvoller?


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2013)

Das System verbraucht aber gerade mal 280 bis 400Watt. Da hast Du vom Kabelmanagement mehr von.

Wenn Du das beste,bzw. mehr Reserven haben willst:

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (13. November 2013)

Mehr als 550W ist beim Straigt E9 eh nicht gut, da es gruppenreguliert ist. Bei hoher Auslastung bricht entweder 12V ein oder 5V zieht es ordentlich hoch


----------



## keinnick (13. November 2013)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Aber das 700W kostet ja nur ca 10€ mehr? Wär das dann nicht sinnvoller?


 
Dann kannst Du die 10 Euro auch spenden. Die 700W wirst Du höchstwahrscheinlich nie in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2013)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Aber das 700W kostet ja nur ca 10€ mehr? Wär das dann nicht sinnvoller?


 
Warum wäre es denn deiner Meinung nach sinnvoller?


----------



## Diablokg (13. November 2013)

Ok hab mir jetzt das Dark power pro10 550w bestellt.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2013)

Das ist ein spitzen Netzteilen und Lichtjahre vom LC Power entfernt.


----------



## ich111 (13. November 2013)

Exzellente Wahl


----------



## Raeven (13. November 2013)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Ok hab mir jetzt das Dark power pro10 550w bestellt.


 
eine gute Wahl, wurde auch von PCGH empfohlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. November 2013)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Benötige ich da wirklich nicht mehr Watt? Da bei der GTX770 die Systemleistung min. 600W betragen soll?



Nö, ich komme mit dem 2600k + GTX 770 + einiger Spielereien nicht an 400W heran. Dein verbrauch wird ungefähr zwischen knapp 80W - bis um die 320W betragen, da ist alles oberhalb von 500W Sinn frei mit Ausnahme des P10 550W. Wenn man viel sparen will oder muss kann man eines der Pure Power / SystemPower Modelle nehmen



Diablokg schrieb:


> Ok hab mir jetzt das Dark power pro10 550w bestellt.


 
 Gute Wahl, damit sollte man lange Ruhe haben


----------



## ich111 (13. November 2013)

Raeven schrieb:


> eine gute Wahl, wurde auch von PCGH empfohlen.


Die empfehlen viel wenn der Tag lang ist


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die empfehlen viel wenn der Tag lang ist


 
Psst.... gleich bekommst Du einen Tadel...


----------



## ich111 (13. November 2013)

Nö, ist doch so. Bei den Netzteilen haben sie bis vor kurzem nur die Primären Caps angegeben und bei Mainboards empfehlen sie haufenweiße 200+€ Boards, die kein Mensch braucht


----------



## keinnick (13. November 2013)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Ok hab mir jetzt das Dark power pro10 550w bestellt.


 
Gute Wahl


----------



## poiu (13. November 2013)

welches LC6550 das LC6550 ohne GP oder GP, GP2 oder GP3?

einzig das GP3 wäre OK, das GP2 ist grenzwertig, alles unter GP2 ist nicht empfehlenswert und sollte schnellstens umgetauscht werden.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2013)

Das GP3 ist ATX Version 2.2.
Seins ist ATX Version 1.3.
Es ist also deutlich älter.


----------



## Ranzen (14. November 2013)

hallo wollte auch mal was dazu schreiben ich habe nämlich auch das gleich Netzteil LC Power 6550
mein anders Netzteil wa ein Corsair 600W das is am nächsten tag nicht mehr angegangen einfach putt 

was ich sagen will ich wollte mir auch eine neu graga kaufen eine 770 gtx von asus denke ich mal
zurzeit ist eine 660 oc Asus drin verbaut und ein cpu 1055 t auf 3.5 gz Getaktet und das Netzteil macht keine mucken 
habe ich glück gehabt mit mein Netzteil oder schaft es noch die 770 oder soll ich gleich ein neues kaufen und erst ga nicht erst probieren was meint ihr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2013)

Wenn es der gleiche Klingeltrafo ist hast du wohl Glück gehabt. Sicherlich können die Dinger länger leben aber die Chance das es abraucht ist eben bedeutend höher. Ich würde es schnell ersetzen und bei der Karte zur MSI Gaming greifen ( leisesten und günstige Karte )


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (14. November 2013)

@Ranzen Satzzeichen und Groß-/Kleinschreibung verbessern die Lesbarkeit von Posts allgemein deutlich  .
Damit wäre der Personenkreis, der bereit ist, deine Posts ganz zu lesen und dir zu helfen, potentiell größer.




> habe ich glück gehabt mit mein Netzteil oder schaft es noch die 770 oder  soll ich gleich ein neues kaufen und erst ga nicht erst probieren was  meint ihr


Kannst du diese Frage beantworten?



> Welches LC6550 das LC6550 ohne GP oder GP, GP2 oder GP3?


Nach jetziger Info: Kommt drauf an.
Wenn du so ein altes Teil wie der TE hast:

Spielst du gerne russisches Roulette mit deiner neuen Grafikkarte und der restlichen Hardware?
Ausprobieren kann man viel, wer dauerhaft sein Glück herausfordert, fliegt irgendwann gewaltig auf die Schnauze.


----------



## Ranzen (14. November 2013)

die  MSI GTX770 Lightning, Grafikkarte
oder die   https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/ASUS+GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1082266/?

also im preis sind die ja fast gleich und ich finde Asus ist schon ne Hausmarke finde ich jedenfalls 
aber neues Netzteil muss her oder nicht


----------



## Ranzen (14. November 2013)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> @Ranzen Satzzeichen und Groß-/Kleinschreibung verbessern die Lesbarkeit von Posts allgemein deutlich  .
> Damit wäre der Personenkreis, der bereit ist, deine Posts ganz zu lesen und dir zu helfen, potentiell größer.
> 
> 
> ...




keine Ahnung wo das Sten soll ohne GP oder GP2 oder GP3
ist Version 1.3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2013)

Das wären fragen die man in einen eigenen Thread klären sollte und was das NT angeht, sind hier doch etliche Meinungen dazu geschrieben worden ( auch von Leuten die sich intensiver mit NT´s befassen ). Netzteile und Gehäuse sind die mit am längsten genutzten Bauteile, das sollte einem schon zu denken geben.



> keine Ahnung wo das Sten soll ohne GP oder GP2 oder GP3
> ist Version 1.3


 Schaue einfach mal auf Geizhals, dort findet man bei der Eingabe der genauen Bezeichnung auch die anderen wichtigen Punkte bzw. die Teile werden nicht mehr gelistet ( was dann ja auf Antiquitäten deutet ).
 Nutze doch bitte den " Bearbeiten Button "


----------



## Ranzen (14. November 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das wären fragen die man in einen eigenen Thread klären sollte und was das NT angeht, sind hier doch etliche Meinungen dazu geschrieben worden ( auch von Leuten die sich intensiver mit NT´s befassen ). Netzteile und Gehäuse sind die mit am längsten genutzten Bauteile, das sollte einem schon zu denken geben.



ja das habe ich gemerkt kauf mir nen teures NT das nach 1 Jahr Kaputtgeht. Das hab ich nun schon mehr als 1 Jahr,und das läuft noch


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2013)

Die Corsair Netzteile sind ja auch nicht das, was man unter "High-End" Netzteilen versteht. 

Kaputt gehen kann immer mal was, auch von den renomierten Marken, die Frage ist: Bei welchem Produkt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit am größten, das bei einem Defekt des Netzteils die übrige Hardware in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2013)

Kommt in den besten Familien vor, ich hatte selbst schon bei BeQuiet 3 Netzteile der unsäglichen Modellreihe innerhalb eines Jahre tauschen müssen oder sogar ein Enermax Modu 82+ welches nach 4 Wochen massiv einbrach von der Leistung.


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> ja das habe ich gemerkt kauf mir nen teures NT das nach 1 Jahr Kaputtgeht. Das hab ich nun schon mehr als 1 Jahr,und das läuft noch


 Corsair mag zwar teuer sein, aber gut sind die nicht. Das merkt man eben, bei dir isses sogar kaputt gegangen.

Hättest du was ordentliches gekauft, dann würde das noch laufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Corsair mag zwar teuer sein, aber gut sind die nicht.


Genau, wenn man jetzt ganz fies wäre, würde man auf die überhitzenden RM750/850 hinweisen.
Die schalten ab, bevor der Lüfter anfängt zu drehen...


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> hallo wollte auch mal was dazu schreiben ich habe nämlich auch das gleich Netzteil LC Power 6550
> mein anders Netzteil wa ein Corsair 600W das is am nächsten tag nicht mehr angegangen einfach putt
> 
> was ich sagen will ich wollte mir auch eine neu graga kaufen eine 770 gtx von asus denke ich mal
> ...


 
Netzteile können einfach so kaputt gehen. Passiert schon mal.
Du solltest das LC Power auf jeden Fall ersetzen denn wenn das kaputt geht kann es passieren dass die Hardware mit kaputt geht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Genau, wenn man jetzt ganz fies wäre, würde man auf die überhitzenden RM750/850 hinweisen.
> Die schalten ab, bevor der Lüfter anfängt zu drehen...


 
Na das ist ja mal stark. 
Sowas hatte ich letztens auch gehabt. Mit einem RM von Corsair.


----------



## poiu (14. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das GP3 ist ATX Version 2.2.
> Seins ist ATX Version 1.3.
> Es ist also deutlich älter.



OMG stand das schon gestern da, icke Holzauge , entsorgen aber schnell


----------



## Ranzen (14. November 2013)

Ich hatte noch mal nach geschaut was ich für ein Netzteil hatte,Es war ein Corsair TX650M was mir kaputt ging.
Und jetzt habe ich mal ein bissen gestöbert,und das gefunden Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg 530 Watt.


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2013)

Vom Regen in die Traufe....


----------



## Ranzen (14. November 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Vom Regen in die Traufe....


 
wieso ? 
schau mal hier,https://www.alternate.de/Thermaltake/Thermaltake+Hamburg_530W,_Netzteil/html/product/863854/? 
die Bewertung

ich werde auf kein Fall mehr als 50 Euro ausgeben, das steht fest.


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2013)

Da mögen sich unsere Stromgurus hierzu auslassen, nur so viel - das Teil ist billigster Ramsch.


----------



## Ranzen (14. November 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Da mögen sich unsere Stromgurus hierzu auslassen, nur so viel - das Teil ist billigster Ramsch.




hm Kannst du mir mal ein Entfehlen.


----------



## Ranzen (14. November 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> hm Kannst du mir mal ein Entfehlen.


 
aber soviel positive Bertung ?


----------



## ich111 (14. November 2013)

Die die das kaufen haben keine Ahnung.
Für ein Pure Power L8 wirst du doch die Kohle haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch mal nach geschaut was ich für ein Netzteil hatte,Es war ein Corsair TX650M was mir kaputt ging.
> Und jetzt habe ich mal ein bissen gestöbert,und das gefunden Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg 530 Watt.


Au mann. Dir scheint noch nicht klar zu sein, dass Qualität kostet. Und Netzteile sich hauptsächlich durch die Qualität (und Effizienz) unterscheiden...

Aber getreu der Gesellschaftslüge: 'man bezahlt halt den Namen mit'...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> wieso ?
> schau mal hier,https://www.alternate.de/Thermaltake/Thermaltake+Hamburg_530W,_Netzteil/html/product/863854/?
> die Bewertung



Die Bewertungen kannst du vergessen. Da schreiben die Leute schon hin, dass das Netzteil super ist, weils im Karton geliefert wurde.



Ranzen schrieb:


> ich werde auf kein Fall mehr als 50 Euro ausgeben, das steht fest.



Das Netzteils ist das entscheidendste Bauteil im Rechner. Da solltest du echt mal ein paar Kröten mehr springen lassen.
Für 50 Euros bekommst du eben nicht wirklich brauchbare Teile. Qualität kostet nun mal, gerade beim Netzteil gilt das.


----------



## Ranzen (15. November 2013)

Na ich hatte doch mir mal ein teures NT gekauft, und das ist nach ein Jahr nicht mehr angegangen.
Wieso teure Sachen Kaufen, wens die Billigen auch machen. Aber ihr habt schon recht was marken angeht, immer das teuerst ist das beste. 
ich will jetzt nicht beleidigend sein, aber ist halt so.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. November 2013)

Wenn du das Tt kaufen willst, bitte. Das ist dann aber wie Russisch Roulette, das NT ist so ein dreck, wenn du da nen kurzen im Rechner hast ist der geröstet. Es hat afaik nicht mal ne OTP.....

Du kannst dir gerne Billigramsch kaufen, du gehst halt die Gefahr ein dass dein Rechner zerstört wird.

Bist du so arm dass du dir nicht ein S7/L8/E9 leisten kannst? Beispielsweise beim E9 hast du 5 (!!!) Jahre Garantie und 1 Jahr Vor-Ort-Austauschservice. Wenn da was kaputt geht hast du spätestens nach 2 Wochen ein neues Gerät.

Wenn was beim Themaldreck kaputt geht ist dein Rechner komplett hinüber und du bekommst nichts zurück, GAR nichts.


----------



## Ranzen (15. November 2013)

Ich gebe euch ja recht, jetzt läuft noch alles perfekt. ich werde mir auch ein Neues NT Kaufen, wenn ich mir die 770 gtx holen sollte.  
Reicht da das Netzteil den aus.  https://www.alternate.de/be_quiet!/be_quiet!+Pure_Power_L8_500W,_Netzteil/html/product/1085986/?

ich habe ja noch 3 HDD Festplatten und 1 SSD Festplatte im Rechner und 3 Lüfter


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> Na ich hatte doch mir mal ein teures NT gekauft, und das ist nach ein Jahr nicht mehr angegangen.


Schön, nennt man pech. Sowas kann vorkommen.

*Dafür gibt es aber auch die Garantie!*
In dem Falle hättest du das Netzteil zum Hersteller schicken können, dann hättest ein neues bekommen.



Ranzen schrieb:


> Wieso teure Sachen Kaufen, wens die Billigen auch machen.


Weil sie
a) besser sind
b) bessere Komponenten verwenden
c) weniger Strom verbrauchen
d) man mehr Garantie bekommt
e) sie leiser sind

Was du dir gekauft hast, ist 'ne billig(st) Klitsche, die a)eher schlechte Kondensatoren verwendet und b) sehr laut ist, guggsu hier mal.

Is ja nicht so, dass die Spannungsregulation gut ist und nicht die ATX Spezifikation im Crossload Test verlässt (12,71V, 12.6V sind maximal zulässig!) oder dass die Restwelligkeit auf der +3,3V Leitung deutlich über der zulässigen 50mV liegt...



Ranzen schrieb:


> Aber ihr habt schon recht was marken angeht, immer das teuerst ist das beste.
> ich will jetzt nicht beleidigend sein, aber ist halt so.


 hier, ab Beitrag #16 hab ich einiges zu dem Thema geschrieben. Und im Gegensatz zu dir beschäftigen sich hier einige Leute im Thread mit Netzteilen. Und die würden NIEMALS den Haufen empfehlen, den du dir da angeschafft hast.

Aber schon klar, ein Netzteil, dass 37€ kostet muss ja (mindestens) genau so gut sein wie eines das 50€ kostet, weil man zahlt ja den Namen nicht mit (wenn ich diesen Blödsinn hören muss, wird mir schlecht. Das ist einfach mal völliger Blödsinn, den sich irgendeiner, der mal überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, ausgedacht hat).

Noch einmal zum Mitmeißeln:
der Preis steht im Verhältnis zur Qualität des Produktes. Für wenig Geld kann man niemals ein gutes/hochwertiges Produkt bekommen!! Das kann nur Schrott sein!
Warum?! Weil man für ein bestimmtes Produkt in einer bestimmten Qualität eine gewisse Bauteilqualität aufwenden muss, die eben auch Geld kostet.

Wenn man etwas billiger anbieten möchte als 'der Rest', gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit: *an allen Bauteilen sparen, bis der Arzt kommt!*
Sprich: das billigste vom billigsten verwenden.

Click dir mal in dem Test mal ein Seasonic Platinum 520W und dein Thermaltake zusammen! Das Seasonic liegt bei über 90% Effizienz. Dein Haufen zwischen 84% bei niederer Last und 80% bei voller Last.


Mal kurz abschätzen:

530 / 0,8 = 662W maximal
520 / 0,9 = 578W maximal

*84W Differenz* bei Vollast.


----------



## Ranzen (15. November 2013)

Recht schöner Beitrag den du da gepostet hast.
Ich habe mir auch mal die Beiträge durchgelesen.
bin Überzeugt worden Thx


----------



## Icedaft (15. November 2013)

_Es gibt kaum etwas auf dieser Welt,
das nicht irgend jemand ein wenig schechter machen
und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte.
Die Menschen, die sich nur am Preis orientieren, 
werden die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften.
Es ist unklug, zuviel zu bezahlen,
aber es ist noch schlechter, zu wenig zu bezahlen. 
Wenn sie zu viel bezahlen, verlieren Sie etwas Geld, das ist alles.
Wenn Sie dagegen etwas zu wenig bezahlen, 
verlieren Sie manchmal alles,
da der gekaufte Gegenstand die ihm zugedachte Aufgabe nicht erfüllen kann.
Das Gesetz der Wirtschaft verbietet es,
für wenig Geld viel Wert zu erhalten.
Nehmen Sie das niedriegste Angebot an, 
müssen Sie für das Risiko, das Sie eingehen,
etwas hinzurechnen.
Und wenn Sie das tun, haben Sie auch genug Geld,
um für etwas Besseres zu bezahlen._

John Ruskin


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2013)

Wenn du Geld sparen willst oder musst dann kannst du das BeQuiet System Power 7 mit 450 Watt kaufen.
be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ranzen (15. November 2013)

das be quiet! kostet ja genauso viel.

be quiet! System Power 7 450W, Netzteil
https://www.alternate.de/be_quiet!/be_quiet!+Pure_Power_L8_500W,_Netzteil/html/product/1085986/?


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2013)

Das Pure Power kannst du auch nehmen.


----------



## Ranzen (15. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Pure Power kannst du auch nehmen.



ok Thx. jetzt bin ich noch am überlegen, gleich noch ein neuen Tower zu holen. 
Sollte schlicht sein. ich poste mal euch ein bild von mein derzeitigen aber nicht lachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2013)

Wenn du Geld dafür hast, solltest du es tun. Das olle Chieftec Dragon war schon immer sehr eng.


----------



## ich111 (15. November 2013)

Das System Power ist so günstig, weil es da keine Garantie gibt, nur Gewährleistung und da muss man ja bekanntlich nach 6 Monaten beweißen, dass man am Defekt nicht schuld ist.


----------



## Ranzen (15. November 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du Geld dafür hast, solltest du es tun. Das olle Chieftec Dragon war schon immer sehr eng.



es gibt ja jetzt Towers wo das NT unten ist. ist das besser?


----------



## Icedaft (15. November 2013)

https://geizhals.at/de/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-bfc-snb-150-kkn1-rp-a736663.html


----------



## Ranzen (15. November 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> https://geizhals.at/de/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-bfc-snb-150-kkn1-rp-a736663.html


Ah ne das hat ja den selben festplatten schacht, wie meins jetzt ich mochte den schon eins mit Klicks zum festmachen. Und die sollten den schon von vorne Rein geschoben werden.

und ich glaube ich werde mir das den kaufen 
https://www.alternate.de/be_quiet!/be_quiet!+Pure_Power_L7_530W,_Netzteil/html/product/137060/?

hat auch gute Berwertung


----------



## ich111 (15. November 2013)

Gehäuseempfehlung: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Netzteil lebt länger wenn es unten ist (und mit Lüfter nach unten eingebaut ist), da es nun frische kühle Luft erhält


----------



## Ranzen (15. November 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Gehäuseempfehlung: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Das Netzteil lebt länger wenn es unten ist (und mit Lüfter nach unten eingebaut ist), da es nun frische kühle Luft erhält



soviel wollte ich jetzt nicht ausgeben für ein bissen Blech. 
Aber so in der art währe schon Geilo.
misst mein Kaffee ist Kalt.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> ok Thx. jetzt bin ich noch am überlegen, gleich noch ein neuen Tower zu holen.
> Sollte schlicht sein. ich poste mal euch ein bild von mein derzeitigen aber nicht lachen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht alles sehr eng aus.



ich111 schrieb:


> Das Pure Power ist so günstig, weil es da keine Garantie gibt, nur Gewährleistung und da muss man ja bekanntlich nach 6 Monaten beweißen, dass man am Defekt nicht schuld ist.


 
Wie?
Natürlich hast du Garantie beim Pure Power. 2 bzw. 3 Jahre.


----------



## ich111 (15. November 2013)

Ich meinte natürlich das Sytem Power


----------



## Icedaft (15. November 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> Ah ne das hat ja den selben festplatten schacht, wie meins jetzt ich mochte den schon eins mit Klicks zum festmachen. Und die sollten den schon von vorne Rein geschoben werden.
> 
> und ich glaube ich werde mir das den kaufen
> https://www.alternate.de/be_quiet!/be_quiet!+Pure_Power_L7_530W,_Netzteil/html/product/137060/?
> ...



Dann würde ich eher das hier nehmen: https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-31-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html

http://geizhals.de/?cmp=795555&cmp=943142&cmp=883050&cmp=651049&cmp=943151 Gehäusevorschläge


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich das Sytem Power


 
Da gibt es auch 3 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> es gibt ja jetzt Towers wo das NT unten ist. ist das besser?


Ja, weil du es bei den meisten Gehäusen so einbauen kannst, dass es kalte Luft von außen ansaugt und nicht die Warme Luft vom CPU Kühler.
Dadurch bleibt es leiser...


----------



## ich111 (15. November 2013)

L7 ist veraltet.

Aber nicht direkt über be quiet


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, weil du es bei den meisten Gehäusen so einbauen kannst, dass es kalte Luft von außen ansaugt und nicht die Warme Luft vom CPU Kühler.
> Dadurch bleibt es leiser...


 
Solange das Netzteil nicht den Hamster ansaugt der aus seinem Käfig abgehauen ist.


----------

